
The computer virus is born, November 10, 1983 - eplanit
http://www.edn.com/electronics-blogs/edn-moments/4437117/The-computer-virus-is-born--November-10--1983
======
Animats
Nah. Here's the first computer virus, ANIMAL[1], from 1975.

[1]
[http://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/univac/pervade.html](http://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/univac/pervade.html)

------
Piko
Inside the article there's a link to another article on the same page about
the "Elk Cloner" Virus [1] with the title "1st computer virus is written,
January 30, 1982". Which is only a little bit weird considering the linked
article's title is "The computer virus is born, November 10, 1983".

[1]: [http://www.edn.com/electronics-blogs/edn-
moments/4406021/1st...](http://www.edn.com/electronics-blogs/edn-
moments/4406021/1st-computer-virus-is-written--January-30--1982)

------
brudgers
The linked paper _Computer Viruses - Theory and Experiements_ is a fascinating
bit of history.

[https://web.eecs.umich.edu/~aprakash/eecs588/handouts/cohen-...](https://web.eecs.umich.edu/~aprakash/eecs588/handouts/cohen-
viruses.html)

------
jordigh
And when did it die? Computer viruses are virtually extinct. Nearly all
malware nowadays is trojans, not viruses.

